

Tech Company Publishes Every Employee's Salary - succinct_ideas
http://news.slashdot.org/story/13/12/28/2319252/tech-startup-buffer-publishes-every-employees-salary-right-up-to-the-ceo

======
succinct_ideas
Publicly disclosing every employee's salary is an interesting concept, do you
think it's effective in curtailing workplace curiosity?

